
Google Gives Free Security Keys to Activists, but Not If You’re in Iran or Syria - cloud_thrasher
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/9kxy4p/google-titan-keys-iran-syria-cuba-crimea-sudan-north-korea
======
gnat
Buried in the middle: "The reason for limiting the distribution of the
company’s tools, it appears, is due to embargoes with those countries, as well
as exportation legalisation, which regulates the sale or distribution of
certain technologies, including those dealing with cryptography."

~~~
ajiang
Exactly this. Huge repercussions from the US government, not some kind of
nefarious political play by Google.

~~~
acct1771
Note they're not saying much in protest of this mandate, though...

Wonder if they're this quiet about Chinese relations?

